# Pamācības >  PCB alvošana

## Andrejs

Nerunāsim par to vai taisīt plates (PCB) mājas apstākļos ir labi/slikti.
Gadu laikā esmu izgājis cauri visam, gan ar roku zīmētām, grieztām, fotokopētām, no uzlīmēm līmētām un daudzos citos veidos izgatavotām platītēm.
Bet lielā problēma vienmēr ir bijusi plates aizsardzība pret oksidēšanos.
Plates alvošana to lielā mērā atrisina, bet labas metodes nav. Ķīmiskās, alvošana ar "zeķi", viltīgi sakausējumi un citas metodes īsti nepatika. Sarežģīti, dārgi, neērti.

Ir risinājums!

ROSOL-3  tā ir Rothenberger lodēšanas pasta santehniķiem. Nopērkama praktiski visos santehnikas veikalos ~10Ls par 200g.
Metode:
Uzklājam minēto pastu vienmērīgā kārtā uz notīrītas plates, Sildam ar fēnu līdz kārtiņa vairāk neplūst ( izveidojās tāda kā garoziņa), ar ūdeni nomazgājam sacietējušo kārtiņu un priecājamies par vienmērīgi un skaisti noalvotu platīti. Ja gribās var procesu atkārtot.
Visi lodpastas atlikumi kārtīgi jānomazgā!

Rezultāts:

ši platīte taisīta ar CNC frēzēšanas metodi.

G-coda sagatavošana un pārbaudīšana - 10min
plates frēzēšana - 9min
caurumu urbšana- 8min
alvošana - 5min

No CAD'a līdz gatavai platei nepilnā stundā!

----------


## Vinchi

Apalvotā plate jau izskatās ļoti labi.  :: 

Tā ROSOL-3 pasta ir kā smd lodēšanas pasta, flux + smalkas alvas bumbiņas?

Vai pret oksidēšanos PCB laka nepalīdz?  ::

----------


## Andrejs

Rosol-3 nav SMD lodēšanas pasta.
Protams var lakot, tas der gatavam , pabeigtam izstrādājumam. Lakas caur kurām var lodēt ari esmu mēģinājis, kautkā nav...
 Maketplatēm un un konstrukcijām kuras visu laiku ir "izstrādes stadijā" alvošanai ir IMHO labākais.

----------


## normundss

Tā santehniķu pasta droši vien ar cinka hlorīdu, nez vai ilgtermiņā nevar rasties korozijas problēmas no pašas pastas?  Kaut gan ja labi visu plati nomazgā varētu būt ok.  Būs jāpamēģina.

----------


## habitbraker

Kaads ir meegjinaaajis Alvas(II)Hloriidu?

----------


## AndrisZ

Ar tīru alvas hlorīdu vien noalvojas, bet rezultāts diezgan bēdīgs. Tur vēl vairāks citas vielas jāpievieno, tad gan. Kādreiz blēņojos, bet pēdējā laikā esmu par slinku.

----------


## habitbraker

Skaidrs - baigaas laikam padaargs sanaak tas skidrums....

----------


## Osvalds007

smilšpapīrs ,spirtā izšķidināts kanifolijs, lodāmurs ar alvu !

----------


## Isegrim

Ar kolofonija laku un plakanu loddzelzi vari kaitēties tikai uz vienkāršām amatieru platēm, ja celiņi plati un starpas arīdzan. VEFā vienkāršas plates alvoja vannā - vecis ar plaķenēm plati vispirms iemērca kusnī, tad iegremdēja lodalvas vannā un tūlīt, piespiežot gar gumijotu apmali, novāca lieko alvu. Sanāca diezgan smuki. Ķīmiski alvoja smalkās (vairākslāņu ar caurumu _izvarošanu_) plates laboratorijā.

----------


## acdcpcb

> smilšpapīrs ,spirtā izšķidināts kanifolijs, lodāmurs ar alvu !


 vai var pamēģināt ar trīskāršo odekolonu tas lētāks sajaukt kopā ar saberstu kanifoliju?

----------


## AndrisZ

> vai var pamēģināt ar trīskāršo odekolonu tas lētāks


 Cik tad maksā daži mililitri spirta?  ::

----------


## Isegrim

> vai var pamēģināt ar trīskāršo odekolonu tas lētāks sajaukt kopā ar saberstu kanifoliju?


 Nu kā šitāda _huiņa_ var galvā iešauties? "Alfā" gan brūķēts kolofonijs terpentīnā.

----------


## Andrejs

> spirtā izšķidināts kanifolijs, lodāmurs ar alvu


 Minēju, ka visādas metodes ir mēģinātas (pieredze ir vairāk par 20 gadiem). Rezultāti nepatika.
Rosol3 ir man pašreiz labākā/lētākā metode.
Nekāda korodēšana pagaidām nav novērota.



> "Alfā" gan brūķēts kolofonijs terpentīnā


 Lēnās iztvaikošanas dēļ ir daudz labāks par spirtu.

----------


## Matiss.L

Sveiki! 

Esmu personīgi mēģinājis apalvot plati kausējot ROZE sakausējumu glicerīnā. ROZE ir kaut kas līdzīgs alvai, tikai ar zemāku kusšanas temperatūru (zem 100C ja nemaldos). Viņu nedrīkst kausēt gaisā jo tas uzreiz oksidējas un nekas labs no tā nesanāks, tāpēc tiek izmantots glicerīns. Tātad uz plīts vannītē ieliekam ROZE kausējumu un lejam klāt glicerīnu tā lai nosedz. Sākam vārīt līdz mirklim, kad ROZE ir šķidrs. Tālāk ieliek attaukotu plati un ar gumijas gabalu to šķidro ROZE kausējumu klāj virsū platei (viņš smuki klājas virsū) un lieko ar gumijas palīdzību noslauka nost. 

Tuvākā laikā nav plānots, bet kad būs kāds PCB jāalvo, iemetīšu pāris bildes.

----------


## Obsis

Alfas Mitrānā reiz alvoja ar sevišķi iedarbīgu kusni: daudz denaturētais spirts (šobrīd tirgo Kurši), plus kolofonija pulveris, plus nedaudz amonjaks, plus pavisam nedaudz LTI-120 pulveris, un mazliet glicerīns.

----------


## Obsis

> vai var pamēģināt ar trīskāršo odekolonu


 Esi FUFURĪŠU fans?? Ja kas, tad tirdzniecības nams KURŠI don denaturētu alkoholu litra plastmasas pudelēs pa kaut kādu tur aptuveni trīnīti. Faktiski tīrs bezūdens etanols ar apmēram 20% propanola piejaukumu.

----------


## Powerons

Nu *Obsis!!*

Atkal gadiem vecas tēmas cel augšā kuras zaudējušas aktualitāti!

Forumā ir tāda laba lieta, augšā komandrindā ir sadaļa," KasJauns"
Kas, ja nēesi ielogojies parāda vienas dienas ziņas, bet ja ielogojies tad vairākām dienām.

Tā pat ir sadaļa "Šodienas atbildes"

----------


## Isegrim

> tīrs bezūdens etanols ar apmēram 20% propanola piejaukumu


 Kā vēl _alkaši_ to nav atklājuši - pieci polši krutkas par 3 €vrikiem! Un _dos pa galvu_ pamatīgi, pateicoties izopropilspirtam.

----------


## Ints

He he-atcerējos veco labo rojāļspirtu..

----------


## Texx

Neredzu pamatu panikai. Tēma varbūt veca, bet plates taču gan jau kāds joprojām griba alvot. Paldies Obsim par info par Kuršu etanolu. Būs jāpameklē plauktos.

----------


## sasasa

> ROSOL-3  tā ir Rothenberger lodēšanas pasta santehniķiem.ā!


 Pamēģināju. Ot i nesanāca man smuki. Alva nevienmērīgi pa plati noklājās. Es gan cepeškrāsnī cepu, bet diez vai tur starpība. Tur laikam tā filigrāni jānoklāj ar to pastu, bet tas nav viegli, jo pasta nav šķidrums, kas pats tek un izlīdzinās

----------


## JDat

Ot i nepareizi darīji! Noklāj plānu kārtiņu, bet tā lai neredzas varš. Uzpūt ar karstā gaisa lodāmumu, kuram temperitūra ~235-240 grādi. Sildot paliks šķidrāks, tad sāks cietēt. Reizēm uzmetas burbuļi. Visam jāpaliek pelēkam. Ja pārkarsēsi tad pelēkais pārvērtisies par alvu un būs reljefs. Pēc procedūras nomazgājam ar siltu ūdeni. Temperitūras izvēle ir kritiska lieta. Par daudz un nesanāks. Man karstā gaisa lodāmurs rāda 240 grādus. Savukārt ja izmantoju būvniecības fēnu tad jāuzgriež uz 370 grādiem. Paris reizes paeksperimentēsi un atradīsi optimālo temperitūru.

----------

